# bent razor stem



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 28, 2013)

Morn to all in cabe land.  So whats the best way to straighten a Schwinn razor stem? When I lay it on its side on a level surface its fairly bent. I can't go torching it or beating it with a hammer since its been rechromed. Any ideas that won't f it up?.. Vice and a breaker bar perhaps?


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 28, 2013)

Buy a new one? Never came across a bent stem before... makes you wonder how it got that way?


----------



## kos22us (Aug 29, 2013)

can you put some crappy handlebars in it and hit them to counter the bend, bars probably to soft maybe something same diameter but more solid


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Aug 29, 2013)

Similar, you put a long piece of pipe through the stem and bend it back.  Careful, it can break.


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 30, 2013)

I've actually straightened them just by bending them with bars on. Then again, 

I'm able to leap tall buildings in a single bound.......... Seriously.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 30, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> I've actually straightened them just by bending them with bars on. Then again,
> 
> I'm able to leap tall buildings in a single bound.......... Seriously.




Honestly would have been Nice to know about said bend......


----------

